# Bull bars



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm considering a set of bull bars, do they work?
Ideally I would like a bonnet mounted machine gun and some James Bond inspired tyre spikes but the bull bars will have to do for now:boxing::boxing:



irisheyesoncairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Bull bars do work
I tied a neighbor to my wife's land cruiser using the bull bars as the anchor point for the ropes, then took pictures

Was really funny, the lady in question luckily also saw the funny side (as did my wife)


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Got ones on my X-trail. works fine except you are supposed to have a bloody license of some sort for it, which I dont, so now and again I have to part with a bit of "falous" when the local you know who needs some extra cash. Not had any problems since the revolution...


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Got ones on my X-trail. works fine except you are supposed to have a bloody license of some sort for it, which I dont, so now and again I have to part with a bit of "falous" when the local you know who needs some extra cash. Not had any problems since the revolution...


I had heard about the license but I think I'll go for it regardless and pull my dumb blonde routine if questioned!


----------

